# Stuffed avocado-idea



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

_I have avocado's i needed to use so, I cut them in half, seeded and peeled them, I then sliced of some of the bottom so they would'nt rock and roll. I took a melon baller and scooped out some of the middle to make the openning larger for filling. The bottoms and what I scooped out I put in a blender, added some mayo, not much some evoo, salt,pepper,tabasco, and rice vinegar and shallots and blended it. This is going over the filling as the dressing.__My filling is finely diced tomato,onion,cucumbers,artichoke hearts,_
_parsley, diced baby shrimp, salt,pepper,tabasco and lemon juice..We've tasted both the dressing and the filling both are pretty good. One nice thing is digging around and using things from pantry and garden and your own imagination Just thought I'd share our adventure with you._

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

That sounds good!! Your always coming up with good ways to change up the ordinary. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 30, 2006)

Sure sounds good to me, Kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> That sounds good!! Your always coming up with good ways to change up the ordinary. Thanks for sharing!!!


Hi Texas  you're welcome, so far it tastes pretty good. Having tri-tip with it and garlic parmesan bread, corn on the cob, grilled with butter and thyme. and I made brownies and put a thick layer of ice cream on top then froze it, When I go to serve it I'm crumbling chocolate cookies over the top...emmmm 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Sure sounds good to me, Kadesma!


Thanks HB, 

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 30, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Having tri-tip with it and garlic parmesan bread, corn on the cob, grilled with butter and thyme. and I made brownies and put a thick layer of ice cream on top then froze it, When I go to serve it I'm crumbling chocolate cookies over the top...emmmm


 
You're killing me here.


----------



## Constance (Jul 30, 2006)

Lawdy, Kadesma...If I lived with you, I'd weigh 400 lbs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 30, 2006)

Toss some cooked shrimp in and you have a total meal.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 30, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Lawdy, Kadesma...If I lived with you, I'd weigh 400 lbs.


Isn't that the truth!  I'd be willing to risk it though!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> You're killing me here.


Sorry HB  next time I'll have you come join us, we had so much fun.. Ane everyone is as full as a tick 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Lawdy, Kadesma...If I lived with you, I'd weigh 400 lbs.


Hi Connie, Don't worry about gaining weight here,do what I do take a taste of everything and then stand back, the kids take care of the rest plus they divy up leftovers...

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Toss some cooked shrimp in and you have a total meal.


I did Gretchen, just some of the small diced baby shrimp, it was good but really filling. I ended up just eating the stuffed avocado and a slice of tri-tip and a half slice of bread,,

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Isn't that the truth! I'd be willing to risk it though!
> 
> Barbara


 Hey Barb, you're on James too, anytime, there is always plenty  

kadesma


----------



## DaCook (Jul 31, 2006)

That did sound absolutely yummy.


----------



## Lynan (Jul 31, 2006)

Try an avocado with smoked salmon, finely diced seeded cucumber, 1/2'd cocktail tomatos, a mint aioli ( yes!) and lots of fresh ground pepper and salt.

Yumster!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tasty idea, CJ!!  Cris is now a big fan of avocados, thanks to me  we are always looking for a new idea.  This will be on our list to be tried, I would like to try it with other seafood as well, like anchovy fillet, smoked salmon, crab flakes etc...


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tasty idea, CJ!! Cris is now a big fan of avocados, thanks to me we are always looking for a new idea. This will be on our list to be tried, I would like to try it with other seafood as well, like anchovy fillet, smoked salmon, crab flakes etc...


Hi Licia,
emm smoked salmon, anchovy, crab. yummy. I was just fooling around in there yesterday and grabbed what ever was at hand so I used some baby shrimp that I had, all your suggestions sound wonderful. I love anchovies and crab so, That's what is so nice with a recipe like this, you make it up and then add and change things around it makes for some tasty dishes.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

DaCook said:
			
		

> That did sound absolutely yummy.


Thanks Dacook,
hope you give it a try sometime 


kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Try an avocado with smoked salmon, finely diced seeded cucumber, 1/2'd cocktail tomatos, a mint aioli ( yes!) and lots of fresh ground pepper and salt.
> 
> Yumster!!


Thanks Lynan,
I'll have to give your idea a try it sounds wonderful..I love getting new ideas.

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for that recipe!!! 

I have to admit that over the years, except for Guacamole, the only other ways I've enjoyed avocados has been to either fill the cavities with salad dressing, or to fill them with a light crabmeat salad topped with Remoulade sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Thanks for that recipe!!!
> 
> I have to admit that over the years, except for Guacamole, the only other ways I've enjoyed avocados has been to either fill the cavities with salad dressing, or to fill them with a light crabmeat salad topped with Remoulade sauce.


You're welcome, I enjoy picking up new ideas for things that even tho we love them, need perking up from time to time.I love avocados and some of the ideas I've gotten from this thread are so welcome.

kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2006)

That sounds fantastic, Kadesma!  I'm copying it for future reference!  

If you wanted to gild the lily, so to speak, you could add some tiny, crunchy pink Maine shrimp to that mixture! 

The first time I ever had avocadoes -- _many_ years ago, they were halved and filled with crab salad that included the avocado meat in the salad. The salad was bound with some kind of French dressing.  I can still taste that combination, and see the presentation in my mind's eye.  I think I was about 16...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> That sounds fantastic, Kadesma! I'm copying it for future reference!
> 
> If you wanted to gild the lily, so to speak, you could add some tiny, crunchy pink Maine shrimp to that mixture!
> 
> The first time I ever had avocadoes -- _many_ years ago, they were halved and filled with crab salad that included the avocado meat in the salad. The salad was bound with some kind of French dressing. I can still taste that combination, and see the presentation in my mind's eye. I think I was about 16...


I added some tiney bay shrimp to the mix and it was wonderful, I do thing Ill use an extra avocaco next time and dice it up in the filling as well as blending it in the dressing. Thanks for your ideas and response.

kadesma


----------

